# Fishing shirts



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

With summer approaching ( well it feels that way here in Brisbane) I want to start looking around for a decent long sleeved shirt that is light weight and has an inbuilt UV factor. Can anyone suggest where I may start looking? 
I looked at my local BCF store and they stocked a couple of brands but they started at around $65. Any cheaper anywhere?

Chris


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Heya Chris 

I was in at BCF yesterday and saw they had Kokoda Raptor Fishing Shirts on sale for $25ea in a good range of colors and sizes.......

The brissie stores should stock them?? worth a look.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Dallas,

I did see the Kokoda shirts at the Keperra store here in brisvegas, maybe I have my prices all mixed up. :?

I will go back on weekend and have a closer look.

Chris


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Oops. 

Just found my BCF cattledog, and yes.... the Kokoda Raptors are $25 each (not sure whether they have UV protection) and next up price wise is the Columbia range that start at $64.50.

Chris


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

for me the kokoda shirts are made out of a material thats a bit too hot for summer. the columbia ones on the other hand breath a whole lot better and just feel nicer, especially if youre spending hours out in the sun

If I had to choose one fishing shirt, I'd fork out the extra for the columbia brand - its good stuff.


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree with Dave G completely. Also the columbia shirts in XL and XXL really cater for taller people rather than the "not so horizontally challenged."


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I have three of the Columbia's in XXL, they are nice and comfortable to wear and have outlasted most of my other fishing shirts. All coming in at nearly 6 years old now, I got them for a back packing trip around Europe


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree. I think the Columbia shirts are the best, as the material is both lightweight and breathable. Make sure you get the fishing shirt, as it has all eyelets, buttons and cords for all the extra fishing gear. 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, I don't mind forking out a little more for a quality shirt, so will take your advise and pick up a couple.

Chris


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishtales said:


> the Kokoda Raptors are $25 each (not sure whether they have UV protection)


Chris I wear Kokoda shirts and sun does not come through and cause any colour on skin, and can't say I've been bothered by heat issues; but haven't worn Columbia to compare as I preferred 2 shirts for the price of one


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have the Columbia Bonehead shirts - loads of pockets and loops for hanging stuff off. More than I use really. Not UV rated but I've worn them through the heat of summer, not been burnt and found them very comfortable. They also make UV rated shirts at about the same price, but with fewer features.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:x Hey, I have exclusive right's to the name Bonehead :roll: should I be intitled to royalties $$$$$$$$$$$$$ :wink:

 fishing Russ


----------

